# How long do you wait before you cancel the trip?



## Greg Svolos (Aug 15, 2014)

If they don't show up in 5 minutes I cancel the trip and mark it as a no show.

Take the $5 and leave.

Sorry, but they need to be trained.

So many people are outside waiting plus the app tells you where I am at. 

I shouldn't even have to call you.

You call for a pickup be ready.

I don't get paid to wait unless they tell me they need 10 minutes and give me the ok to start the meter.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Greg Svolos said:


> If they don't show up in 5 minutes I cancel the trip and mark it as a no show.
> 
> Take the $5 and leave.
> 
> ...


Uber contract says you should wait 10 min. Canceling as no show after 5 might be an issue. I guess you will find out if it's done enough times. I'm not saying waiting 10 is in any way reasonable, just what the contract says.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I have had several no shows, and i cancelled it and click no show...however i never got any 5 dollars for it...it's just a blank dot on the Trip Summary screen...what gives?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

And when you cancel a ride as a no show, can they rate you?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Raider said:


> And when you cancel a ride as a no show, can they rate you?


No they can't rate you.

Only time a pax can rate you is if the ride has been started and ended.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

the minute charge is a joke, start the meter and you still come out short.... and get stuck in traffic..... get shorted too.... Now that the rates are cut and I have seen the trips that should have been decent only to be small because of the length in time it took to get it because of traffic.... I am going to be overly picking on what I take and cancel crap that is a waste... if rating drops I don't even care anymore at this point.... this has turned into a full timers gig now... part time for extra money, it has lost it's appeal, this will be my first week completely off..... next week... who knows... I hope that when a large amount of the part timers go it will be more lucrative for the full timers.... Probably will have waves of newcomers for months ahead though....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The cancel pays more than driving with the new rates! Some markets the cancel is $10.00, L.A. is $5.00

With so many new customers it is hard to get the $5.00

It has to be the second time the customer has cancelled after 5 minutes or been a no show for 5 minutes to get paid.

on 5 star customers chances are you won't get the $5. because they are too new.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

yeah, that 2nd cancel for a new person should not effect the driver, like we care if it is their first cancel, I still drove to pick their ass up.... that is a highlight of stupidity....


----------



## Greg Svolos (Aug 15, 2014)

If you click the arrived button and wait 5 minutes then cancel it as a no show you will get the $5.

The Uber system knows you're there because of the GPS tracking built into the system.

I was waiting at a location for some peeps. 

not sure the issue I saw them standing there waiting for me.

they were just standing around smoking.

I can't stand smokers. Do they really think that when they put it out the smoke smell doesn't come into my car?

So frickin' rude.

So since they didn't approach me, I snuck out of the parking lot, left and down the road cancelled it as a no show.

Got the $5

Sorry, but when I pull up if I see you puffing away, I really don't want your stinky ass in my car.

Uber doesn't pay enough that I have to go home stinking of second hand smoke.

Keep the cancer to yourselves.

If you can't wait til you get home to smoke, you have bigger issues in life.

One of them is finding an Uber driver to let you in their car.

They can call a taxi, because they stink just like these jack asses that want to put out a cigarette before they enter your car.

That shit lingers and it is not fair for the next customer.


----------

